# Alle Farben löschen außer einer bestimmten - Wie?



## respektschelle (6. April 2014)

Hallo 

folgendes: Ein Bild, das mir sehr gefällt habe ich mit Illustrator und dem "Bildnachzeichner" umgewandelt in ein Bild mit Graustufen.
Ich habe bei Maximale Graustufen dann "2" eingegeben, allerdings hat das nicht funktioniert d.h. es sind wesentlich mehr graustufen dabei. 
Also dieses Bild hat nun einige verschiedene Graustufen und meine Frage ist, wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Teile des Bildes die selben Graustufen haben (mit Photoshop oder Illustrator).
Also am besten dass ich eine Graustufe mit der Pipette auswähle und dass dann alles aus dem Bild gelöscht wird, außer die Teile, die diese Farbe besitzen.

Ich hoffe man kann es einiger maßen verstehen, was ich meine.

Hier das Bild: http://i.epvpimg.com/Hryvb.png

Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2014)

Hi,
wenn eine Datei eh in Illustrator erstellt wurde kannst du dort das Zauberstab-Werkzeug verwenden um gleiche Farben auszuwählen. Um das Werkzeug einzustellen mach einen Doppelklick auf das Icon des Werkzeuges. Die Einstellungen erklären sich eigentlich von selbst.

Viele Grüße


----------

